# Где в Москве делать операцию по удалению грыжи



## Михаил_А (5 Апр 2010)

Добрый день,

Грыжа L4-L5 9 мм с серьезной компрессией нервного корешка и болью в ноге. Консервативное лечение в течении 3 месяцев (амбулаторное и стационарное) не принесло результатов.
Серьезно думаю по поводу операции. У меня полис ДМС и страховая компания предлагает 2 места:
- ФГУ  «НМХЦ  им. Н. И. Пирогова Росздрава», Москва, ул. Н. Первомайская, д. 65
- ЦКБ №1 ОАО РЖД, Волоколамское ш. 82 (бывшая больница МПС).

Был на консультации в обеих местах. Вроде в РЖД специальное отделение по хирургии позвоночника. Отзывы на сайте самой больницы хорошие об операциях.

Кто-нибудь делал операции в этих местах? Какое мнение? 
Спасибо


----------



## Екатерина Богданова (7 Апр 2010)

В январе 2010г. Делала операцию по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи в 1 ЦКБ. Операция платная. Прошла успешно. В клинике современное оборудование шведское если не ошибаюсь, врачи прошли там же практику. 

Операция длиться около двух часов если не тяжелый случай. Через 2 часа в корсете можно уже ходить по коридору. Палаты двух-трех местные, сан узел, душ, в каждой палате свой. Отношение врачей и персонала замечательное (не зависимо от того платно лежишь или нет)!!! 

Если возникли вопросы спрашивайте отвечу обязательно. И не затягивайте с операцией, как я до протрузии. Желаю удачи и здоровья!


----------



## Елена Михайловна (7 Апр 2010)

Михаил, я прошу прощения, что не могу ответить на ваш вопрос. Но я понимаю, как он для вас важен.
Я хочу подсказать вам путь, как узнать, где лучше (если это ещё актуально).
Идти надо от обратного. 
Скорее всего к этим больницам прикрепленны какие-то поликлинники, которые направляют туда оперироваться своих больных. 
Узнаёте в больнице №.... прикреплённой п-ки и идёте на приём к зам. главврача этой п-ки. 
Задаёте один только вопрос: "Какой % инвалидизации у ваших пациентов, которые оперировались  в больнице ХХХ по поводу грыжи позвоночника?". Он должен быть в курсе, т.к. участвует в комиссии по ВТК.

Я понимаю, что путь не простой, но я так узнала ответ по больнице, к которой прикреплена моя п-ка.

Всех благ. aiwan


----------



## kludmila52 (9 Апр 2010)

здравствуйте, михаил. мне сделали операцию в больнице им. боткина в отделении нейрохирургии. об этом отделении всё в превосходной степени. современное оборудование, гениальные врачи и гениальный заведующий, которые работают действительно с душой. персонал изумительно добрый по отношению к больным. палаты по два бокса каждый на три больных с душевой кабинкой и раковиной в одной отдельной комнатке и в другой- туалет с унитазом с поручнями для спинальников и раковиной. возле каждой кровати отдельное освещение, пульт вызова персонала, управления телевизором и радио. я чувствовала себя не в российской больнице. говорят ещё очень хорошее нейрохиургическое отделение в 67 больнице и всё. удачи вам.


----------



## ММарина (9 Апр 2010)

Добрый день! если можно, то напишите, пожалуйста, на счет операции в Боткинской больнице. Вы делали платно опреацию или по направлению? Если по направлению, то как долго вы ждали очереди на консультацию и потом на операцию. У меня было на правление на  операцию в 19 больницу в декабре прошлого года. Я не пошла на операцию, т. к. еще не критичный случай, хотя есть парез стопы. Передвигаюсь нормально. Хотела попасть на консультацию в Боткинскую бльницу, но мне там сказали, что сначала надо рано утром приехать, чтобы завели карту, а это длительная процедура. И только поле заведения карты надо записаться на консультацию. Очередь большая. Я тогда не стала эти заниматься, т. к. консультировалась в других местах. Про операции в Боткинской больнице слышала только хорошие отзывы.


----------



## Михаил_А (9 Апр 2010)

kludmila52 написал(а):


> здравствуйте, михаил. мне сделали операцию в больнице им. боткина в отделении нейрохирургии. об этом отделении всё в превосходной степени. современное оборудование, гениальные врачи и гениальный заведующий, которые работают действительно с душой. персонал изумительно добрый по отношению к больным. палаты по два бокса каждый на три больных с душевой кабинкой и раковиной в одной отдельной комнатке и в другой- туалет с унитазом с поручнями для спинальников и раковиной. возле каждой кровати отдельное освещение, пульт вызова персонала, управления телевизором и радио. я чувствовала себя не в российской больнице. говорят ещё очень хорошее нейрохиургическое отделение в 67 больнице и всё. удачи вам.



Про 67-ю  слышал хорошие отзывы тоже. На следующей неделе поеду туда на консультацию к заведующему. 
Есть ли в Боткинской возможность платной консультации, без очереди и бюрократических формальностей?


----------



## kludmila52 (9 Апр 2010)

НАВЕРНОЕ ЕСТЬ И ПЛАТНЫЕ КОНУЛЬТАЦИИ, НО ТОЧНО НЕ ЗНАЮ. МНЕ СДЕЛАЛИ ПО СТРАХОВКЕ, КОТОРУЮ Я ПОЛУЧАЛА НА РАБОТЕ,САМАЯ ОБЫЧНАЯ СТРАХОВКА. УДАЧИ. ЗДОРОВЬЯ.


----------

